
Taking Apple private: Makes sense but nobody has the money - cpeterso
http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2013/04/17/taking_apple_private_makes_sense_but_nobody_has_the_money.html
======
korussian
Is it crazy for Apple to use its money to create its own "bank", then loan
itself the money needed for a buyout?

------
jacques_chester
My understanding of the resistance of Japanese companies to buyouts is due to
the Keiritsu system rather than any legal hurdles.

To buy the controlling stake of, say, Mitsubishi the car manufacturer, you
would need to buy shares from Meiji Mutual Life, Mitsubishi Steel
Manufacturing, Mitsubishi Gas Chemicals, the Bank of Tokyo and a bunch of
other companies.

And they won't sell. For any price.

